# new addition



## Blair1955 (Apr 14, 2007)

Im having an addition built on the back of my house. I will use this as a den /family room. While the room is being built what wiring should I have in stalled? I will eventually have a flat screen wall mounted HDTV, surround sound and my computer. I dont know anything about HDTV. Will I need to have any special wires from a tuner / decoder from the cable or satellite to the HDTV or surround sound system? 

Thanks, Blair


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm not into HDTV but I do have an Enhanced definition plasma TV with surround sound, tuner, tape, cd, dvd, vhs and truntable. I would advise putting 2 seperate receptacles with seperate 15a circuts in the TV area; then you can put a plug-in 6 outlet block into each of them to spread the power around. Be sure to leave at least 6" between the two for the block to  work.
Glenn


----------

